# Add "Yes, stop this recording and delete" option



## CosmoGeek (Feb 26, 2007)

When you select the "Stop recording" option for a show that is currently recording, you are put in the "Stop Recording?" screen and presented with two options:

"Yes, stop this recording"
"No, don't stop recording"

I would like to see another option added to stop and delete the recording. I don't recall ever wanting to stop a recording and not delete it. So I would also like the default to be stop and delete. So I would like the stop recording screen options to be:

"Yes, stop and delete this recording"
"No, don't stop recording"
"Yes, stop but don't delete recording"


----------



## Ckought (Nov 29, 2006)

That sounds like a good addition.

It would be reasonable to think that if you were stopping a recording, then you didn't want it -- so it makes sense to offer an option to delete it without having to go back to the main menu, then the Now Playing list, into the recording's info, and Delete it there.

The addition of this option would save several steps.


----------



## dkenglish7 (Dec 9, 2006)

Strangely, my Humax DRT-800 (Series 2) does this already in some circumstances - when in Now Playing, if I hit "Clear" on a Suggestion that is recording - first the recording stops, then a few seconds later the recorded fragment is deleted with no further intervention by me. Worked on both 8.1 and 8.3 software.

But of course my much more advanced and expensive Series 3 was too stupid to do this.

EDIT 5/13/07 - Since receiving 8.3 software, now my series 3 does this most of the time as well! Yippee.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I also agree with this one. Would be a nice addition.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

It's odd that they already added this option for Transfers. If you are copying a show from one TiVo to another and tell it to stop the transfer it asks if you want to
Stop Transfer and keep partial
Stop Transfer and delete partial
Continue Transferring

(But for some reason in the original interface screens TiVo seems to try to stay away from 3 way choices in favor of Yes/No type choices. I'd guess because new users find them less intimidating)


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

:up:


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

If they can do it on a Scientific Atlanta -- TiVo can do it!


----------



## purefct (Dec 3, 2003)

I also would like to see this added


----------



## pauljb55 (May 2, 2005)

Amen!


----------



## talphius (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd love to see this feature!


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

One more vote for this!


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes! Great addition.


----------



## f0gax (Aug 8, 2002)

I want this all the time when I'm watching sports and I've over-padded the recording. Would also be great if you could stop the recording of a show after you've started watching it from Now Playing. Instead of having to go to Live TV first.


----------

